# New XTZ Cinema Subwoofers CEA2010 Measurement Data



## XTZ USA (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Here are the original measurement data of the upcoming XTZ Cinema Subwoofers.










These subs offer a perfect balance of brute force high SPL with ultra low distortion and accurate and tight low bass, even at potentially ear damaging high volumes.

XTZ Cinema Series - Ultimate Hi-Fi Cinema experience













They are scheduled to arrive at our California warehouse around mid-October.

We are offering an opportunity to pre-order the 1X12 and 3X12 powered subwoofers at 15% discount.

FREE SHIPPING WITHIN CONTINENTAL US!!! 

If you live outside the continental United States, please contact us for special pricing with low shipping rates.


*3X12 Powered Subwoofer----- Regular Price $2500----- After 15% Discount $2125

1X12 Powered Subwoofer ----- Regular Price $1100 ----- After 15% Discount $935*


For anyone who has been itching to add or upgrade their subs, this is a great opportunity to try out these awesome powered subwoofers with XTZ Buy & Try 60 day money back guarantee.* We will even provide prepaid shipping label if you are not completely satisfied with them.*

*Buy & Try offer is good for Continental US residents only. 

Please feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected] with any questions.

Kind regards,

Jason


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

XTZ USA said:


> HFor anyone who has been itching to add or upgrade their subs, this is a great opportunity to try out these awesome powered subwoofers with XTZ Buy & Try 60 day money back guarantee.* We will even provide prepaid shipping label if you are not completely satisfied with them.*
> 
> *Buy & Try offer is good for Continental US residents only.


So does that mean XTZ would pay shipping both ways if someone wasn't satisfied with the subwoofer? That would be pretty impressive, especially for the 3X12.


----------



## XTZ USA (Sep 26, 2013)

theJman said:


> So does that mean XTZ would pay shipping both ways if someone wasn't satisfied with the subwoofer? That would be pretty impressive, especially for the 3X12.


Hi Jim,

XTZ will provide a prepaid shipping label as long as the product is returned in "like new" condition with all included accessories in original packaging.

Kind regards,

Jason


----------

